# OpenCL H264/AVC Encoder 2.0 ?



## Streetguru (May 3, 2016)

http://developer.amd.com/community/blog/showcase/opencl-h-264avc-encoder-2-0/

So is this already in OBS or in a plug in? Is there something better inside it? 

I don't know too much about the highly technical whats its of encoding, but I saw there was already intel and nvidia specific things in classic?  not sure about studio, but wouldn't an OpenCL accelerated encoder work well for AMD GPU users? 

thanks4info


----------



## Mroczny_Gustaw (May 10, 2016)

I dont know all details but this Main Concept SDK doesnt seem to be open source GPL licence so it cant be used in obs. This is probably why for AMD cards OBS is still using media foundation implementation
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/amd-stuck-with-media-foundation.47117/


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2016)

Yea, if it's not GPL compatible, then sadly we can't distribute it with OBS.  Though you could technically make a plugin and compile it yourself.  You just technically wouldn't be allowed to legally distribute the binaries.


----------

